# Best place to order plants?



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I recently got a new tank, and I have several tanks currently that are in major need of some new plants! So, my question is are there any specific websites that are best to order from? I *really *don't want to waste my money! Lol....thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*plantedaquariumscentral.com* is the only place I trust now (especially for anubias). They never have algae, but do have bladder (sometimes called pond) snails-which I don't mind but they're easy to get rid of if unwanted. Their plants are always healthy and they give a bit extra. I've never had diseased anubias from that site, sadly I cannot say the same for ordering from other sites :c
Ask RussellTheShihTzu for the discount code for the site.

Everywhere else I've tried I've been disappointed by lack luster plants (size or portion), algaes, or diseased anubias.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

okay thanks so much!! ...will they be okay to ship now??...or do I need to wait? Because I don't want them to die from it being cold lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I also love www.bamaplants.com. Their Anubias are gorgeous. Just bought some Coin Leaf, Short and Sharp, Long and Wavy and Wrinkle Leaf. These plants each had at least 12 leaves; the Coin Leaf and Long and Wavy had 2" rhizomes!!!

I know exacty what AquaAurora means about diseased Anubias. It is so disappointing (and expensive). Never had a bad one from either PAC or Bama Plants.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ill definatly check that one out!


but should I ship them now...or wait till after Christmas?...or just wait till its warmer? I really don't want them.to die...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Both ship Priority so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

okay thanks alot!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm an overly cautious person. Parcels lost in the mail go up around Christmas with the chaos of the season, I'd wait but that's just me. I understand the itch to get new plants fast.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah...i technicaly cant set up my new tank I got today, untill the 24th cuz its my Christmas gift, so I might wait, but I was hoping my mom would let me start cycling it sooner


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd think about waiting, then. Maybe by then we'll also have a discount code from Bama Plants. ;-)Doing fish-in or fishless cycle?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

fishless, its a 9g jebo (I think) I was gonna heavily plant it and try some raspbadoras (spelling?) probably 7ish and one of my male bettas ...you think that would work??


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That should work; especially if you get smaller Rasboras like Sparrow or Sundadanio axelrodi. I have those and Reddington the Betta in a heavily-planted eight gallon. He ignores them mostly, I think, because they are low- to mid-level fish and very calm when they swim. You'll enjoy the Rasbora.

I do fish-in cycling because because I understand it while fishless confuses the heck out of me. I do water changes when Ammonia or Nitrites hit .25 ppm and use Prime so I'm comfortable I'm not harming my Betta.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've actualy only ever done fish in cycles before! Maybe Ill just keep up what I'm doing now....lol

thanks for the help!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the plants I got from plantedaquariumcentral.com. The new Petco in Longmont (I know, probably a ways away from you still) just got a really really nice shipment of plants in...I might stop by today and get more  They've never looked this nice and even one of the employees said it was one of the nicest they've ever gotten from the supplier.

I haven't ordered from bama plants yet. I got the 10g starter pack from PAC and loved the amount I got. It would have been nice if it was labeled (like some reviews stated) but I figured them out for the most part 

Yay Christmas presents!!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I wish we had a petco or petsmart here! (actually kinda glad we don't)...we only have 1 small LPS, and he use to have beautiful plants, now their all yucky looking lol


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

In my experience, other hobbyists are the best source of lush, healthy plants at a much lower cost than I've seen at any website.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

also would get some cholla wood from russelltheshihtzu for that tank and look at galaxy rasboras bumble bee gobys or dario dario they are all small and amazing looking im setiing up a galazy rasbora tank or dario dario tank for christmas im gonna get an 8-9-10 gallon cube for them and NPT it with some cholla sticks and java moss from russelltheshihtzu and the other sites are great too also checkout ebay ive got a bunch of good plants from there


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes I've been looking around for some drift wood, or any type of harscape really. I feel like a betta would get stuck in one of the cholla wood holes...but probably just me being a freak lol! ill have a look though


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the cholla holes are WAY to small for a betta or like any fish to get stuck in lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can plug any holes with stem plants or Anubias but I don't see any right now that would cause issues. Only one person has reported a Betta getting stuck and it was a female Betta.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's my experience (PAC and Bama plants were ordered in late November because like an idiot, I forgot about the weather):

PAC : All the plants were packaged together, no labels, but they were well packed in insulation and they included a fair amount of extras. Package shipped and delivered earlier than I expected, shipping is a little steeper.

Bamaplants: Every plant packaged individually and labeled, they included a heat pack and insulated the package well. Package delivered as expected. Unfortunately, this is where I got my anubias that I lost to rhizome rot. But I would still buy from them again, they tend to have a decent selection.

Bob's Tropical: Plants all came in one package, none were labeled. Package delivered as expected. They did cancel one of my plants because it wasn't in stock even though it was listed on their page, and they didn't inform me until after they shipped the package. One of my plants came in damaged but they did offer me a partial refund.

And then there's Umar, who's plants we all wish didn't sell so fast, lol.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

good to know! I would just feel absolutely terrible if one of my bettas decided to get stuck in something that I put in the tank

I'm getting excited now,I want to set it all up!!! Lol

and yeah I've definitely looked at umar's page, ill have to keep an eye on it!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

www.tricker.com Has a lot of good stem plants. They send you a LOT for the money, too. Not the hugest variety, but I've ordered from them several times with good results.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ill have a look, thank!


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with aquaticmag.com or aquariumwaterplants.com? I'd just been looking at them for some plants that the other websites didn't have, and aquaticmag seems to have a nice selection at least.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do you guys think I could get away with 6ish cory cats in the 9 gallon? the tanks a little taller then I'd like...but I'm just weighing my options here...they are oober cute!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

<.Deleted Post.>


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

according to aqua advisor 1 betta 6 corys 6 rasboras you would be at 97% stocking level and you reccomeeded water changes is 28% week to be fine for the fish i think it will be ok if you keep up on changes you would be at 115% with 8 corys and 7 rasboras


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Id want either cory or rasboras and a betta, only because two of my current bettas are in 3-4 gallon tupperware, so it would be a nice improvement.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, "rot", whether Anubias or rhizomatous begonias (which I used to raise), is an all-encompassing term. "Rot" can be from disease, exposure to cold or injury from being bruised or tied too tightly to an anchor. Always tie your Anubias loosely. 

You'll know if you have any sort of rot because it makes your tank have the most horrid smell ever. :-(


----------

